# adding a rop



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

Found a brand new take-off folding rop from a JD 5065E for a steal and started fitting it to the Long 445 ( it has never had one ) - the fenders on the Long are exactly 1" narrower than the rop, so having to move them out ( like an idiot didn't buy the fenders off the JD at the time I got the rop - that water has already flowed under the bridge 'cause somebody else done got em' ) - got the old flat-top fenders off the Long ( and discovered it isn't a 1972 as I was told - there is a casting date in the housing of the rear end of Oct 1973 - so it's either a 73 or 74 - still the identical tractor ) - anyway, my question is : what is the easiest method to deal with removing the rear wheels/tires so I can extend the wheelbase out - tires are 13.6 x 28 and water filled - figure they weigh somewhere around 750 pounds each with maybe 50 gals per tire - and I am definitely going to drain them first - any magic other than just go for it and pray ? the tractor is on dirt - moving it to a hard surface is not an option


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Bones, 
The simplest approach would be to cut 2-3" out of the top of the rop and weld it such that there is no question regarding loss of structural integrity. 

If your rear wheels are like those in the picture below, is there any adjustment available, or are they at the max? You could flip the center disc around, but that will make a major change in wheelbase.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bones Rhodes said:


> Found a brand new take-off folding rop from a JD 5065E for a steal and started fitting it to the Long 445 ( it has never had one ) - the fenders on the Long are exactly 1" narrower than the rop, so having to move them out ( like an idiot didn't buy the fenders off the JD at the time I got the rop - that water has already flowed under the bridge 'cause somebody else done got em' ) - got the old flat-top fenders off the Long ( and discovered it isn't a 1972 as I was told - there is a casting date in the housing of the rear end of Oct 1973 - so it's either a 73 or 74 - still the identical tractor ) - anyway, my question is : what is the easiest method to deal with removing the rear wheels/tires so I can extend the wheelbase out - tires are 13.6 x 28 and water filled - figure they weigh somewhere around 750 pounds each with maybe 50 gals per tire - and I am definitely going to drain them first - any magic other than just go for it and pray ? the tractor is on dirt - moving it to a hard surface is not an option


Why would you remove the fluid?
A tractor can not put its full horsepower to the ground without added ballast. Ballast also makes the tractor a more stable platform.


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

Ultradog said:


> Why would you remove the fluid?
> A tractor can not put its full horsepower to the ground without added ballast. Ballast also makes the tractor a more stable platform.


------ mainly to reduce the weight of the tire/wheel assembly to make them easier to handle - the weight is the entire problem and draining them would get rid of about 400 pounds per tire - one of the things I currently don't like about the set-up is the wheels are set on their 2nd most narrow configuration now - getting them out some more not only would give me room to mount the rop, it would make the tractor more stable - I'm planning to refill them with windshield washer fluid once everything gets fitted


----------



## Bones Rhodes (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hi Bones,
> The simplest approach would be to cut 2-3" out of the top of the rop and weld it such that there is no question regarding loss of structural integrity.
> 
> If your rear wheels are like those in the picture below, is there any adjustment available, or are they at the max? You could flip the center disc around, but that will make a major change in wheelbase.
> ...


 ---- we considered narrowing the rop just like you suggested - it IS the easiest solution. My tractor is EXACTLY like that one ( his fenders are in a whole lot better shape and I would really like to have his suitcase weights ) , with the rear tires set in exactly that configuration ( which is the 2nd narrowest set-up ). Moving the track out a bit is already something I would like to do - by swapping sides with the rims ( leaving the discs on the sides they are now on ) and using that open set of rim mounts, I can gain 3 inches. The tractor has no rop mounts ( the rop they had on the round axle style was mounted on the fender tops ) so I'm going to have to fab those already - I know that 3" doesn't sound like much, but I think it would be a big improvement ( esp if there was a rop ) and ( as you noted ) flipping the discs makes a big difference - too much because I think it would push the tires out past the fender


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Bones Rhodes said:


> ------ mainly to reduce the weight of the tire/wheel assembly to make them easier to handle - the weight is the entire problem and draining them would get rid of about 400 pounds per tire - one of the things I currently don't like about the set-up is the wheels are set on their 2nd most narrow configuration now - getting them out some more not only would give me room to mount the rop, it would make the tractor more stable - I'm planning to refill them with windshield washer fluid once everything gets fitted


Reducing the stability and effectivness of your tractor for the sake of a 1 time change in tire width makes zero sense to me. And cutting and rewelding a rops which would destroy its certification - no matter how good of a welder you are - makes even less sense.
Is there no neighbor with a loader tractor you can call for help? No tire service you can call to come out and do it? No strong buddies you can ask for help? I strongly suggest you rethink this. It is Not a smart move.


----------

